# Simple Dead Center Blueprint



## jlsmithseven (Jan 29, 2017)

Hi Guys
I've been using a rusty old piece of 1018 steel for my dead center. It's finally begun to see the end of it's life. It's short and I've been putting off making a new one for a while.

I want one that is at least 4 inches long so I can attach larger lathe dogs to my workpieces. What is the recommended sizes for a dead center. This is the one I need to be in the chuck, not the tailstock. I need to make one and need a simple blueprint if you could help me out. Thank you!
Justin


----------



## LucknowKen (Jan 29, 2017)

Hi Jlsmithseven
Your question does not mention your application.

http://littlemachineshop.com/reference/tapers.php


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 29, 2017)

A dead center can be any piece of stock that you can machine a 60 degree point on to if it will fit in a chuck.  Make one that fits your needs, your stock on hand, or hopefully both!


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Jan 29, 2017)

Study the above posted Morse Taper dimension chart, chuck a larger piece of material and center drill one end. Place between chuck and a center in the tail stock and turn taper with whatever method you prefer, install newly formed Morse Taper in spindle and finish to desired length and size, it is as easy as that. Half of the workholding is done by the spindle taper itself.


----------



## jlsmithseven (Jan 29, 2017)

Sorry I'm not sure what the taper is for and we haven't done that yet. I just needed a simple 60 degree one but I guess I can just use a 1 inch piece of stock and turn down the angle like I've done before. I'll just make it longer this time.

Note; is the morse taper to be able to put into a hole chuck? sorry we just use 4 jaw and 6 jaw chucks right now so i dont think i need that. I'll just make a simple one, thanks for the help though.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 29, 2017)

A piece of metal chucked in the jaws, turned down to a 60 degree point is all you need.  Bigger, smaller, longer, shorter -- all are OK.  Make what you need to fit your work, or just make something from metal you have on hand...


----------



## bfd (Jan 30, 2017)

bob is right  any piece of steel chucked up and machined to a 60 degree point will work  if you have to remove it  to do something else just chuck it up again and recut the point. there is only one thing to add that is to add a shoulder on the on the chucked up end so it buts up against the chuck jaws so it cant slip back in the chuck. a positive stop so to speak bill


----------

